# My favorite App - PULSE is now free for iPad/Phone/Touch



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

It was just announced.  I paid $3.99. originally and then the price dropped to $1.99.  It is now free for iPad and there is a Pulse mini news reader that is free for iPhone/Touch.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just saw that! Apparently it's now ad-supported. I have it on my phone but don't use it much there. I'm definitely going to try the iPad version.


----------

